# MultiSpeciality Coding question



## susie59 (Jul 11, 2011)

We have severals views on how this scenerio should be handled properly.  We are a multispecialty practice with all specialities operating under the same tax id but at separate office locations.  

Our neurosurgeon performed a surgery on Mr. X last week and the patient is in a global period.  Mr X is having a problem relating to the surgery, but our neuro doc is on vacation and our pain management group is covering.  The neurosurgeon's PA is working out of our Pain Managment office today seeing pain mangaement patients, so the patient was scheduled to see the PA at this practice.  Should this still be billed as a post op visit, or as a new visit to our pain management group?

Thanks for your help settling this.


----------



## penny48 (Jul 17, 2011)

per the 95 & 97 CMS E&M guidelines of established patient, due to you are part of a multispecialty group,  and per coding guidelines, this falls in the 90 global period, it is covered under the pos-op period.


----------



## maryludwig (Jul 20, 2011)

Absolutely, can't bill for that visit.  99024.


----------



## susie59 (Jul 20, 2011)

*thanks*

thank you both for your response.  That also was the answer that I gave to the practice and wanted to ensure that I was correct since there was some dispute over this question.


----------

